# Infiniti JX Concept Teased: First Photo Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti has just released the very first image of its new JX 7-seater luxury crossover concept, which will officially be revealed at the 2011 Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance on August 18.

Between now and that date, the Nissan luxury division will reveal a total of seven photos as a part of the "Power of 7″ marketing campaign. Each photo will be posted on the brand's Facebook page (www.facebook.com/Infiniti) a clever way of building fans. Plus, on the Infiniti Facebook page there will be a contest to win a trip for two to the reveal at the Pebble Beach Concours.

After that unveiling the production model will debut at the LA Auto Show in November, with sales starting in the Spring of 2012.

More: *Infiniti JX Concept Teased: First Photo Revealed* on AutoGuide.com


----------

